# Casting in Hickory NC..



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Saturday june 12th.....9 am untill..............any questions call jeff @704 682 9703


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ive got your leads, but will be casting into the ocean this weekend


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

we're in...me & midge...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*directions*

I40 EXIT 125.....turn left at the light if comming from the east....go about 3 miles and
turn right at light onto sandy ford rd.........go 1/2 mile to bridge rd on the left
follow it till it dead ends at field


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Will there be fish? There better be fish. Didn't you guys go fishing? Where's the fish?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

saltycaster said:


> Where's the fish?


In the freezer...baloney sammich for you.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*My Luck*

I live a grand total of four miles from that spot but as luck would have it, I have a job interview at 9:30 in Shelby. I would love to stop by and see ya'll in action and maybe pick up a few tips.

I am curious as to the distance I can cast now. I think over the weekend I will "experiment" at Jaycee Park here in Newton with four ounces on my "el cheapo" rod and restored Mitchell 306.

Yerby Ray


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't think I will make it tomorrow, but I will want that baloney sammich next time. 
Steve....If there is fish in the freezer, I guess you did well? Pics are proof!! Hope to see you guys soon.

Monti


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

he stopped counting after 40


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Might hafta figger out how to make tuna salad outta rockfish & sub that for baloney. Throw for a couple hours & then break for a striper salad sammich? That'd work. Anybody got a recipe???


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Saturday 12th*

Had a great time visiting with everyone and learning about the sport. I now know what to look for in my search for a decent rod.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope you guys enjoyed yourselves, I hope there was plenty of water too!! If there was anything like around here, you needed it....

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

it was warm .......but did have a slight breeze off hole 17 lol
my best hit was my last cast..........around 2 ish ...tho way off my best
the 7ht was spinnin pretty free.......thus i actually blew it up for the first time


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yerbyray dont look too far for a rod..... lotta great buys right here on this site
let us know kinda what ur lookin for be glad to help


----------

